# Sonar for dummies



## fishnfever (Mar 4, 2019)

So I've just come across this guy on youtube, Mike Smedley, he has a great series of videos on how to read and understand your fish finder. It's called sonar for dummies. I would recommend you watch them if you have any questions at all about your fish finder. Here's a link to the series: 





Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## fishnfever (Mar 4, 2019)

I got the link for the add instead of the video, try this one





Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------

